# King Pigeons in need of good homes



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! I am a volunteer for MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove rescue in the SF Bay Area. Last year MickaCoo placed 333 pigeons to good forever homes. Today we have more than 125 pigeons in our care and no room for new intakes. There are 10 pigeons in one shelter which we learned 5 are sick and we are in need of adopters for our healthy pigeons, so we can take in the shelter pigeons. We also know of other shelters with pigeons waiting to come in. 

Does anyone have any room to adopt and save some lovely Kings? 

You can read more about the rescue at

www.rescuereport.org

or

view some pigeons we have for adoption/fill out an adoption application @ www.mickacoo.org


Thank you!

Best,
Cheryl
pigeon talk Handle: chezd3


----------



## milo38 (Mar 9, 2012)

i have a friend who is looking for some of those pigeons. he wants to know how much would it be adding shipping and everything. we are located in Miami FL. thank you


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

milo38 said:


> i have a friend who is looking for some of those pigeons. he wants to know how much would it be adding shipping and everything. we are located in Miami FL. thank you


Have him fill out an application  Shipping would probably be $40-50 for two birds. I can't remember how much the adoption fee is. $10 or $20 per bird I think.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

The adoption fee is $10 per bird and we use USPS overnight shippping. You can fill out an application and get approved on www.mickacoo.org

We really appreciate you considering adopting some king pigeons. We saw 11 of several in the SF animal shelter and we would love to save them from being euthanized die to lack of space. They all want to live too.

Thank you so much!

Cheryl


----------



## pidgema (Aug 21, 2009)

*King Pigeon Lifespan?*

I am curious, what is the average lifespan of a King pigeon? I have a rescued Giant Runt pigeon and have never been able to find any information about what his potential lifespan might be as he so much larger than my other 5 rescued pigeons. I wondered if the larger birds had shorter lifespans? Thanks!


----------



## JayNg (Jul 19, 2012)

*i would like 2pair King Pigeon*

Hi I would like to Adoption 2pair.. but can i ask are they come as a couples ? can they develope more babies ? i'm a beginer but i love pigeon i would like to raise them and have more babies pigeon.. please let me know thank you.


----------

